# Honda HS621, Cracked Auger?



## thefragger (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi there,

I picked up a used HS621 which had been sitting for a while.

This is a revision C HS621 (SZAN-1112XXX) with the updated auger design. The seller showed me cracks in the auger assembly in photos and was forthright with the condition otherwise. It took 5 or 6 pulls to start the first time after sitting for a couple years in a garage, I have since been able to start it with 2 or 3 pulls.

The main axle seems to be in fine shape, as with the other welds on the auger assembly. What are these sleeves doing? Do they need to be welded back on or can I use an epoxy like JB Weld to fix them back in place?

The paddles are well worn and I'm pleasantly surprised how close in size it is to my Toro CCR3000!

Photos below.


Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------



## lmichael (Nov 5, 2019)

Check Ebay I found an updated one for mine in excellent shape for about $165


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

id just reweld it, as it looks like someone had a tree branch get caught and it sheared off the auger ends. 
jb weld is a mixed bag, it might work, it might not, id rather just weld it (if you have the equipment to do so, a HF welder is around 90$)


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

thefragger said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I picked up a used HS621 which had been sitting for a while.
> 
> ...





just doing a refresh on my hs621. it had some cracks that i welded up nothing fancy. some rust reformer primer and some fresh black paint works wonders on these older rusted augers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

looks like you need new paddles also. I just changed mine on a honda hs520. about 40-50 bucks from boats.net and an hour of time.

big difference.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> looks like you need new paddles also. I just changed mine on a honda hs520. about 40-50 bucks from boats.net and an hour of time.
> 
> big difference.




like i was telling you long ago a nice Single stage with good rubber performs pretty darn good for most people that dont get huge amounts of snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> like i was telling you long ago a nice Single stage with good rubber performs pretty darn good for most people that dont get huge amounts of snow.


wish i had gotten these 10 years ago. yesterday did 4 inches in about less than 10 minutes on my driveway. used to take twice as long ( and more tiring ) with my old 80. only used the 80 for the berm.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

This 621 auger was brown when I started. I hit it with a wire wheel as best i could. Shot it with rust reform primer and black paint. They hold up well doing this. These old blowers can be saved doing this and not letting the auger rust to death.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> like i was telling you long ago a nice Single stage with good rubber performs pretty darn good for most people that dont get huge amounts of snow.


I used to laugh at those single stage blowers until my next door neighbor brought home a Toro that he found at the dump.Their wasn't a bloody thing wrong with it other than the starter rope was broken.He fixed that,put some gas in it and it ran great.


I live in central NH-we get plenty of snow,how I laughed when he said he was going to do his gravel,single space parking area with that all winter.


Well,the joke was on me.One of our first storms was about 8" and that little Toro had no problem with it at all.He used that for two winters and I helped him out with the biggest dumps.He had no mercy on that rig at all and stood up just fine.


Unfortunately,he left it out in the middle of our private road during a storm to change into a different coat,and our plow guy hit it with his 3/4- ton doing about mach 2.5 and that was all she wrote for the Toro.


----------

